

Customers Enjoy The Little Things - jmhoran
http://www.entrepreneuraddict.com/your-customers-enjoy-the-little-things/

======
agscala
I remember when the Morton's Steak story was originally published. Apparently
the recipient of the Steak is rather well known and Morton's recognized this
and capitalized on the fact that they could get good marketing out of it.
Morton's probably would never have done the same for just anyone.

~~~
jmhoran
I think there is some truth to that. The original customer said he didn't
think that was true. He believed it was because he was a good and loyal
customer. Who knows really....

Thanks for the input.

